# Krebsfischen in der Traun.



## Swobbi (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute würde nur gerne wissen ob von euch schon mal jemand in der Traun Krebsfischen war (Signalkrebse). Ich war letztes Jahr einmal hab aber gefangen wie ein Weltmeister. Ich war mir meiner Freundin und war haben in 5 Stunden sicher 40 Krebse mit der Feeder gefangen. es ist umvorstellbar wieviele von dieen Tieren in der Traun ein müssen. Die Größen haben wir mit nach hause genommen und gekocht. Meiner Meinung nach waren sie vorzüglich, das einzige was ich nicht vertehe ist das niemand auf diese schmackhaften Viecherl geziehlt fischt.

Vielleicht hat auch jemand von euch so Erlebnisse.

Grüße Swobbi

PS: Bin wieder da vom Bundesheer, das board und ihr habt mir schon gefehlt, vorallem aber der Fischerentzug.


----------



## SunnyundKrümel (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Krebsfischen in der Traun.*

Hallo und Moin, in der Traun haben wir dieses Erlebnis nicht gehabt, aber im Südharz (Walkenried). Wir hatten zu der Zeit auf Aal geangelt (nahe des Ufers) und Unmengen von Krebsen gefangen. Nicht erlaubt, aber sehr schmackhaft.
Züchte die Viecher deshalb auch in meinem Gartenteich.:q


----------



## Räuberschreck (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Krebsfischen in der Traun.*

Hallo Swobbi,

ich glaube es fischen mehr Leute auf Krebs in der Traun und in der Donau als du denkst! 

Ich habe heuer im Sommer zweimal ein Grillfest gemacht und als absolutes Schmankerl hat es Krebs dazu gegeben. Das waren so um die 100 - 150 Stk. für ungefähr 30 Leute. Die sind so gut angekommen, dass wir nächstes Jahr ein reines Krebsessen veranstalten werden.

Gefangen habe ich sie aber mit einer Reuse - geht schneller :q 
Ich hatte die Reuse nur eine Nacht im Wasser und die war am nächsten Tag absolut randvoll mit Signalkrebsen. Ich hatte nur einen Edelkrebs dabei! Der durfte natürlich wieder zurück in sein Element!

Martin


----------



## HD4ever (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Krebsfischen in der Traun.*

oha ... ist ja fast auch nicht besser als das Wollhandkrabbenproblem hier weiter im Norden .... 
na dann guten Appetit !!! :m


----------



## hotte50 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Krebsfischen in der Traun.*

und.......hat schonmal jemand Wollhandkrabben gegessen ?

Schmeckt dieses Krabbentierchen ? |kopfkrat

Hier im Mittellandkanal gibt es die auch in Massen, so das ein Grundangeln mit Wurm oder Fisch zum reinsten Nervenstress wird.

Mahlzeit
Hotte


----------



## Swobbi (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Krebsfischen in der Traun.*

Hallo Räuberschreck.

Wie wärs wenn wir mal gemeinsam auf unsere gemeinsame Delikatesse gehen. Würd mich freuen, zwecks Angelfreundschaft und so.

Güße Swobbi


----------



## HD4ever (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Krebsfischen in der Traun.*



hotte50 schrieb:


> und.......hat schonmal jemand Wollhandkrabben gegessen ?
> Schmeckt dieses Krabbentierchen ? |kopfkrat



ich glaube boardie Gismowolf (oder so) hatte sogar mal das bebilderte Ergebnis gezeigt .... |kopfkrat
angeblich lecker und in China ne delikatesse .... obwohl die da ja wirklich alles essen ...


----------



## HD4ever (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Krebsfischen in der Traun.*

schaut euch *das* mal an über die Signalkrebse ... 
da läuft euch das Wasser im Munde zusammen .... :q
aber wehe, wehe ihr macht nun die Bestände kaputt !!!! |uhoh:   ;-)


----------



## hotte50 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Krebsfischen in der Traun.*

und was die allseits "geliebten" Wollhandkrabben angeht.....

.....schaut mal hier.....die Dinger bringen 1 Euro pro Stück..!!

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/brandenburg/archiv/11.11.2006/2892136.asp

also ran an die Reusen, eure China- und Japanlokale reißen sich drum #6

in diesem Sinne
Hotte50


----------



## hotte50 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Krebsfischen in der Traun.*

wer ein leckeres Rezept für Wollhandkrabben braucht....

siehe hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91318

Mahlzeit
Hotte50


----------



## Swobbi (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Krebsfischen in der Traun.*

Aber wie schauts jetzt aus weiß jemand von euch ob man im Winter die Signalkrebse genau so gut fängt wie im Sommer.
Hab gehört der beste Köder ist wie beim Hummer sehr stinkender Fisch. Stimmt das?


----------



## Räuberschreck (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Krebsfischen in der Traun.*

Hallo Swobbi,

wir können gern einmal fischen gehen, muss dich aber bis Juni vertrösten, da ich gerade beruflich in Saudi Arabien sitz.#h 

Ich glaube nicht, dass du jetzt im Winter besonders viele Krebse fangen wirst. Im November beim Aalruttenfischen konnte man ungestört mit Köderfisch am Grund fischen. Ich meine, dass die Krebse, wie die Fische, bei sinkender Wassertemperatur ihren Stoffwechsel auf ein Minimum reduzieren!

Übrigens, mein Köder für die Krebse waren zerschnittene frische Fische!

bis dann - Martin


----------



## Swobbi (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Krebsfischen in der Traun.*

Ist absolut kein Problem, solange du nicht auf mich vergisst . Wird sicher interessant freu mich schon


----------

